# Iran deal on!



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

This shows Israel they do not control our congress.

http://news.yahoo.com/obama-locking-votes-senate-iran-nuclear-deal-070502119--politics.html#


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

34 votes that could seal the fate of an entire region of the planet. 34 votes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Not JUST 34 votes...  How many people do these 34 senators represent?   That is  how a representational democracy operates.. Would you expect everything to be put to a popular vote?   We wouldn't be doing anything but going to the polls..


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 2, 2015)

*What a wonderful deal!  
Death to America the Great Satin!"
What a wonderful deal for President Obama!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This shows Israel they do not control our congress.



Very good, it will be nice to see the deal finalized so we can move forward.  :applause2:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *What a wonderful deal!
> Death to America the Great Satin!"
> What a wonderful deal for President Obama!
> *



Guess you think going to war with them is better..   No one says Iran is a good guy... no one expects them to change..  but why is war better than peace?   President Obama is a wonderful president...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

People who don't like this have never had to negotiate.  I have.  I negotiated over weeks with labor agreements.  No deal is perfect for either side.  You get the most you can get and the opposition does likewise.  This deal which the other countries signed up for along with us now, is better than no deal.  I applaud the decision and Bibi can lump it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> People who don't like this have never had to negotiate.  I have.  I negotiated over weeks with labor agreements.  No deal is perfect for either side.  You get the most you can get and the opposition does likewise.  This deal which the other countries signed up for along with us now, is better than no deal.  I applaud the decision and Bibi can lump it.



And I've walked picket lines for labor leader going weekS without pay because the union held out for certain things. The US couldn't have have held out for the release of 4 hostages and/or fewer stipulations on the "inspection" program??? The sanctions and frozen accounts wound up being unused leverage.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

The agreement signed by Iran, the U.S. and five other world powers limits Iran's nuclear program in exchange for hundreds of billions of dollars in relief from international sanctions.

Hundreds of billions!?!?!?  That's a lot of blackmail.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

We could have lost the opportunity if we persisted beyond where we were.  Even the strongest union had a motto, "milk but don't kill the cow, if we are to have milk in the future".


----------



## Lon (Sep 2, 2015)

Labor negotiations don't involve Life or Death decisions. I think the comparison is a poor one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> Labor negotiations don't involve Life or Death decisions. I think the comparison is a poor one.



I care little about your agreement and no one suggested any more than to make the point you never get it all in a negotiation.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 2, 2015)

This was a hard negotiated agreement between many more countries than just the U.S. and Iran.  From the get-go, the GOP Congressmen swore it would be a bad deal, no deal should be ratified, and any failings were all the fault of this POTUS.  Just like with any and all issues in the past 7 years, the GOP does not want this POTUS to "win" at anything.  The GOP would rather see our sons and daughters killed in another ill-thought-out war than agree with the other side of the political aisle.

Few who post on internet discussion boards have read the entire agreement.  Most are simply echoing what they have heard from Hannity, Limbaugh, Beck, etc.  

What brought a number of the votes to side with the deal was the treasonous actions of a handful of GOP Congressmen.  To send a letter to foreign nations saying that whatever our duly elected POTUS and appointed Secretary of State negotiated, it wasn't worth the paper on which written.  A GOP Congressman is right now in Israel telling Bibi he will do anything in his power to undermine the agreement.  Again... traitorous!!!  Rather than seen as siding with these who would undermine the agreement simply to kick sand in the President's face, a number have said they will not support override of the veto.  

The sanctions against Iran were already falling apart.  Russia was short-circuiting the sanctions and "back-dooring" weapons, etc. to Iran.  We have asked Iran to assist in the defeat of ISIS.  So far, the enemy of our enemy is still our enemy... but what else is new in the Mid-East????  

When the Affordable Care Act was being implemented, we heard all the talk about "death squads" that would kill Grandma.  We heard how doctors would be leaving the profession by the dozens.  All kinds of gibberish was tossed out in an attempt to undermine that bill.  Today, we are hearing issue after issue as to how Iran will now be free to build nuclear weapons and send them our way post haste.  Every person setting around that negotiating table has sons and daughters, mothers and fathers, friends and family that would not put in harm's way by purposely constructing an agreement which would lead to the annihilation of the U.S.   America will be destroyed far sooner by the constant and consistent criticism of our elected officials... by the desire to rather see the Nation destroyed than the other political party win... than by a nuclear attack from Iran.


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2015)

It seemed less like a negotiation and more like giving them everything they wanted, and getting nothing in return.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Misty said:


> It seemed less like a negotiation and more like giving them everything they wanted, and getting nothing in return.



So then I take it you have read the actual agreement..   Or are you just repeating what you've heard on FOX?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Have you?



No... and I've never claimed to...  However, I am willing to give a peaceful negotiation a chance rather than jump into another war.  It just may work and at the very least will deter Iran for the time being...  Is that not a good thing:?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

I suppose it is if you trust them. 

I am reminded of a story:

A little girl was walking through the woods one day when she met a rattlesnake.  The snake said, "Please pick me up and carry me over the river." She replied, "No, you'll bite me."  Snake said, "No, I won't. I promise you."  She picked it up and it bit her. She said, "You promised!"  Snake said, "Well, you knew what I was when you picked me up."


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes Shirley...  EVERYONE... including President Obama knows that Iran is a snake..  So what's your point?   Again... Isn't it better to give this a chance first?  There is not saying we cannot do something later should Iran not live up to it's end of the bargain.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

My point is that you can't trust a rattlesnake to not bite you. It's naive to think you can.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> My point is that you can't trust a rattlesnake to not bite you. It's naive to think you can.



No one has said you could..


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So then I take it you have read the actual agreement..   Or are you just repeating what you've heard on FOX?



I get my news from many different sources, with Fox being one of them, and other sources on the left too. I have not read the actual agreement, and when have we ever been able to read actual agreements with this administration? Like the health care law, we have to pass it before we read it deal. There are secret side deals going on in the Iran deal and I have read from different sources, that 2 of the secret side deals are being kept from Kerry also, which means Congress is not given that information.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

Well all of the negative chatter here is moot.  We will sign the agreement.  So if you are unhappy, take a deep breath.


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2015)

Iran has been a difficult bunch for over 30 years now, maybe 40 or more years now.   So why should the US continue to bend to their twisted ideas of right and wrong as they have all those years.   They captured and held our embassy folks for a long period of time, till our President was replaced, then suddenly released the entire bunch.   Now those same nasty leaders are still in charge and seem to be making rules for our current President to follow.   Does not sound to good for many.   Religious took over the royalty and  have been pretty cruel to their own people and any others that don't follow their wants.   They are still holding some Americans today.   They should have been worked out during the discussions.   If not publicly, maybe quietly.

It appears we are being held to it even when it is not a good and proper deal for the US.   How much money will it cost us?   Way too much as the US is technically in extreme debt of our own, let alone to randomly give piles of money to others.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Just wondering out loud......  How much will a war with Iran cost?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just wondering out loud......  How much will a war with Iran cost?



Well, let's put it this way, here we have many options over many years, war would be a very expensive option for us.  With the other major powers signing up to this, our doing likewise is a no brainer.  The thing is if you look back a few years it is our deals with the shah of Iran over the years that bred the hatred in Iran for us.


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just wondering out loud......  How much will a war with Iran cost?



We don't need a war with Iran any way.    If they want war with the US then it is because of their wild ideas.    Not the US.   Just keep their doors closed till they determine to be open and honest with us and others.   We don't need to bend to their ways at all as they are trying to make us do.   We should not allow them to take our money and allow them to do as they want.   They are not speaking good of the US and our ways, so why should we allow them to be so evil with their own people and ours as well.   They are threatening to attack the US soon.    Should we allow that attitude towards the US and then give them piles of money for them to play with?


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

As the deal gets closer to final approval Iran disses the US-AGAIN. Making the former US Embassy site of violation of international/diplomatic protocol and taking non combatants hostage a memorial.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/09a9...d-liners-unveil-anti-us-plaque-former-embassy

This was the site 35 years ago. Embassy stormed, hostages taken. This is who and what we are dealing with.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...456&thid=JN.t98hwk42A1UuWg/3rDMOfA&ajaxhist=0

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...249&thid=JN.lWet3pxxQULeWPoRjbzrCQ&ajaxhist=0


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> As the deal gets closer to final approval Iran disses the US-AGAIN. Making the former US Embassy site of violation of international/diplomatic protocol and taking non combatants hostage a memorial.
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/09a9...d-liners-unveil-anti-us-plaque-former-embassy
> 
> ...


 I was born at night, but not last night.  Do you think any of us here don't remember this?


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2015)

So we give them what they want and lots of money too.   Pretty good way to punish them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Colin Powell on the Iran Deal.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 18, 2016)

*restrictions to be eased sooner*

Iran deal includes eased restrictions which are sooner than noted in the original agreement which came with letters, additions, changes etc.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-07-18-14-12-14


----------



## senile1 (Jul 20, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Guess you think going to war with them is better..   No one says Iran is a good guy... no one expects them to change..  but why is war better than peace?   President Obama is a wonderful president...




Very well said Ms. Quicksilver, though we look at such extremism with disgust, let us be reminded there exists those of a similar sick mind and we must be ever vigilant.


----------

